# Wild camping spots in West Scotland



## Nicster (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello :wave:
I am new to this site so go easy on me if I ask the same questions you have heard lots of times. I have tried search terms but can't find the answers I am looking for so hopefully someone can help me out if possible. We are due to head to the West Coast of Scotland in around a fortnight for 8 nights. We live in North Wales so will stop off in Gretna on the way for the first night then on to Loch Lomond, Fort William, then back to Galloway to visit Girvan and Port Logan. We are looking for safe wild camping spots at the places we will be visiting - any suggestions would be most appreciated? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome 

You'll have a great trip ...

Access to the wild camping locations is restricted to full members. For the UK alone there are well over 6,000 locations in our database.

I suggest you sign up as a full member and you'll be spoilt for choice!


----------



## caledonia (Jul 8, 2019)

For all the price of one night on a campsite you can have access to loads of lovely places to wildcamp. Sign up as a full member and get all the benefits of this forum


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 8, 2019)

We bought a £4.99 road atlas from a petrol station and used it to explore down small roads ending up at the sea with no or little habitation at the ends 
We found some fantastic unspoiled stops and searching out the gems was a heap of fun....

Go explore and find your own memories....





















It's all part of the adventure....


----------



## 2cv (Jul 8, 2019)

For your first stop, Metal Bridge Inn near Gretna is very welcoming to motorhome users. The Metal Bridge Inn In Carlisle


----------



## Steveboy (Jul 8, 2019)

I notice a conundrum in your request. Wildcamping spots are wildcamping spots. Just that. Someone may indicate it as safe but never rely on that. Safety means different things to different people. The only 'safe' wildcamping spots are the ones that when you arrive feel safe enough for you. It's a seat of the pants job.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper: enjoy your travels


----------



## V1nny (Jul 9, 2019)

2cv said:


> For your first stop, Metal Bridge Inn near Gretna is very welcoming to motorhome users. The Metal Bridge Inn In Carlisle



Another vote for Metal Bridge Inn for Gretna. 

And I have stopped at Girvan harbour a few times on the way to the Irish ferries.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi and welcome, best advice is join as a full member its great value.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 9, 2019)

Overnight parking is acceptable and tolerated almost everywhere in Scotland.  Just remember to be respectful of other people's property, leave the spot as you would like to find it and leave nothing but your wheel tracks.

If by any remote chance you are asked to move then just accept gratefully.   We have never been moved in 20 years of camping.

Have fun.


----------



## John H (Jul 9, 2019)

Nicster said:


> Hello :wave:
> I am new to this site so go easy on me if I ask the same questions you have heard lots of times. I have tried search terms but can't find the answers I am looking for so hopefully someone can help me out if possible. We are due to head to the West Coast of Scotland in around a fortnight for 8 nights. We live in North Wales so will stop off in Gretna on the way for the first night then on to Loch Lomond, Fort William, then back to Galloway to visit Girvan and Port Logan. We are looking for safe wild camping spots at the places we will be visiting - any suggestions would be most appreciated? Thanks in advance!



Hi - we have just been touring around Scotland and, on the route you have chosen, you should be able to find lots of places to stop,. The west coast is very easy for wildcamping. However, in the Loch Lomond and Trossachs NP, restrictions have been put in place, so that there are a limited number of places where you can officially stop and where you have to get a permit. Getting one is easy - just go online to Loch Lomond and the Trossachs NP and book a permit foe £3 per night. In addition to the POI map on here (available to full members) there are other sources of information on the web if you search for them. Have a good trip.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nicster said:


> Hello :wave:
> I am new to this site so go easy on me if I ask the same questions you have heard lots of times. I have tried search terms but can't find the answers I am looking for so hopefully someone can help me out if possible. We are due to head to the West Coast of Scotland in around a fortnight for 8 nights. We live in North Wales so will stop off in Gretna on the way for the first night then on to Loch Lomond, Fort William, then back to Galloway to visit Girvan and Port Logan. We are looking for safe wild camping spots at the places we will be visiting - any suggestions would be most appreciated? Thanks in advance!



It's Scotland your going to, everywhere in it is safe lol you'll have a great time don't worry too much


----------



## Soxandjeff (Jul 28, 2019)

The West coast is a fantastic, beautiful place to explore.
I may be different to most as in I plan nothing. The only definite is that I`m heading for the West coast and from there I point the van and drive.
I`ve never had any real fears about wild camping as I have my dogs for security but over time you`ll learn what is a good place and what doesn`t look/feel so good. 
What I would suggest first off is to find some places where there maybe another van(s) parked up so that at least you`re not completely alone. I would hope that you would be able to approach any campervan owner for advice on anything that they may be able to help you with.
Get out there, explore and enjoy our freedom ... we were all in your present place once.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 29, 2019)

Soxandjeff said:


> The West coast is a fantastic, beautiful place to explore.
> I may be different to most as in I plan nothing. The only definite is that I`m heading for the West coast and from there I point the van and drive.
> I`ve never had any real fears about wild camping as I have my dogs for security but over time you`ll learn what is a good place and what doesn`t look/feel so good.
> What I would suggest first off is to find some places where there maybe another van(s) parked up so that at least you`re not completely alone. I would hope that you would be able to approach any campervan owner for advice on anything that they may be able to help you with.
> Get out there, explore and enjoy our freedom ... we were all in your present place once.



What I would say is if you see a camper parked up Leave then in peace and go and find your own bloody spot. Don’t be a sheep!


----------



## Floridaphill (Jul 29, 2019)

caledonia said:


> What I would say is if you see a camper parked up Leave then in peace and go and find your own bloody spot. Don’t be a sheep!



And be discreet about it.
Visible chairs and tables, awnings, and hanging the washing out all erode the good will from land owners and form local opinions about campvans and motorhomes.

After all, this "free camping" we enjoy is not a right under the Scottish access legislation, parking of vehicles for overnight is not included, its tolerated by landowners and local people.

YouTube

This gives a useful guide to the situation.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 29, 2019)

And don’t forget the East of Scotland. Just spent a few days on the Moray Coast with glorious weather when the west coast has been wet.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 29, 2019)

Nicster said:


> Hello :wave:
> I am new to this site so go easy on me if I ask the same questions you have heard lots of times. I have tried search terms but can't find the answers I am looking for so hopefully someone can help me out if possible. We are due to head to the West Coast of Scotland in around a fortnight for 8 nights. We live in North Wales so will stop off in Gretna on the way for the first night then on to Loch Lomond, Fort William, then back to Galloway to visit Girvan and Port Logan. We are looking for safe wild camping spots at the places we will be visiting - any suggestions would be most appreciated? Thanks in advance!



We recently had a short tour which may help.
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-short-wet-june-scotland-tour.html?highlight=
It is worth joining to get all the information.


----------



## Soxandjeff (Aug 7, 2019)

caledonia said:


> What I would say is if you see a camper parked up Leave then in peace and go and find your own bloody spot. Don’t be a sheep!


I didn`t suggest make a nuisance of yourself and knock on their doors at all hours did I?
Get over yourself. As I said. We were all beginners once upon a time.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 7, 2019)

Soxandjeff said:


> I didn`t suggest make a nuisance of yourself and knock on their doors at all hours did I?
> Get over yourself. As I said. We were all beginners once upon a time.



Have you tried decaff ???


----------



## caledonia (Aug 7, 2019)

Me





Soxandjeff said:


> I didn`t suggest make a nuisance of yourself and knock on their doors at all hours did I?
> Get over yourself. As I said. We were all beginners once upon a time.



I didn’t say you did. It’s not about disturbing other wild campers but turning a wild spot into a campsite. Locals may not have a problem with one van but parking in groups normally results in pissed off locals. If you were to knock my door I’d set the wife on you&#55357;&#56896;


----------

